# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Kho phim >  FS - Room In Rome (2010) (20+)

## dienlanhhongphuc

A hotel room in the center of Rome serves as the setting for two young and recently acquainted women to have a physical adventure that touches their very souls. 

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1263750/ Ratings: 6.0/10 from 5,620 users 

 ​  *Hình ảnh trong phim*​  
​ *Link Download*​  
FS - Room In Rome (2010) (20+)
FS - Room In Rome (2010) (20+) sub​  Sau khi download xong nối hết tất cả các file, sau đó các bạn dùng winrar giải nén bình thường.
Mật khẩu để giải nén phim *hdmovie.vn* Sau khi nối phim lại để xem được phim có phần đuôi là mkv các bạn dùng chương trình VLC để xem. Tải chương trình VLC tại đây Chương trình xem phim VLC
Mọi người sau khi click link đợi 5 giây rồi click vào  để vào link download nhé.​ * Bấm vào đây ủng hộ mình một lần nào* 

* FS - Room In Rome (2010) (20+)*

Dù vô tình hay hữu ý ghé ngang qua blog mình, thì mọi người để lại comment cám ơn hay đóng góp ý kiến để ủng hộ Phim Nóng ngày càng phát triển nhé mọi người.

----------

